# VIAJESASO AREQUIPA - MATARANI - MOLLENDO



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

YoniEBS said:


> ...


Buena Yoniebs, ^^ se me paso por alto esta nueva faja de distribucion de concentrados,, recien la veo,, (edificio crema)

Luce impresionante y es controlada por computadores, Ese almacen nuevo gigantesco de Techo Azul que esta en la parte superior se conecta con este a traves de la faja de cientos de metros.. 


>


 Gigantesco,, recien la veo,, lo que me pierdo por ir a mejia via el Fiscal :bash:
lo inaguraron a inicios de este año para lo de Cerro Verde y Tintaya, costo 20 millones de dolares y es la mas moderna de la costa oeste de sudamerica ,, aqui la fuente (para los esepticos)


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

Aqui regreso con mas fotos.

Esta avenida se llama Mariscal Castilla, una de las mas importantes y anchas de la ciudad de mollendo.




 

Y la verdad que a pesar de tener buena infraestructura, no me gusta veranear en mollendo, cada vez que voy a estas playas solo voy de pasada y me dirijo como siempre a sombrero grande, que esta cerca de mejia y además tiene una fauna muy interesante por su cercania a las lagunas, asi que a sombrero grande nos dirijimos.

 

Las nubes al fondo, este verano comenzo bastante tarde pero a pesar de eso siempre se siente la rica calor.

 

Casas de playa en nuestra extensa costa.




Aca pasando por un "by-pass" y al fondo el bacilon.




Pasando por sombrero chico







Y ahora en sombrero grande







Volvere...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

la verdad que este año me gusto más meterme en el muelle turístico...... la pasas chevere ahí..... pero es para ir solo por hora y media.... después siempre necesitas tirarte un rato a la arena....


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Hasta mollendo con 30 mil habitantes tiene sus Bypass...
La ruta a Mejia es media rara,,, Y a veces me da ganas de ir caminando por la playa entre mejia y mollendo,, algun dia lo hare,....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

ME gusta el entorno de Mollendo, luce bien.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

lo unico criticable de mollendo es q no tiene zonas nuevas dentro de la ciudad para la expancion urbana d nivel economico medio a medio alto.... despues todo muy chvr!

pd creo q mas barato les ha salido hacer esa bypass a quitar toda la tierra para nivelar para que pase el tren entre la pista...


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Mollendo luce bien cuando es temporada de playa, el resto del año es triste.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Has ido Dario?

Bueno esas fotos de Mollendo están bien, sólo que se ve fea la zona.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

^^^^Conosco toda la ciudad de Arequipa, he vivido un año y medio en varios distritos y conosco mucho el departamento de Arequepay y sus provincias. Con modestia te respondo que conosco muy bien todo el sur del Perú.:cheers:


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

Disculpas por no postear una nueva tanda es que tube que hacer bastantes cosas y no me dio tiempo.

Bueno y ya que estabamos en sombrero grande:

Todos se divierten diferente asi este nublado el corazón esta caliente.




























Y desde aca se puede ver mejia, y me dio ganas de ir, la caminata duro como 20 minutos.










En el trayecto una gran cantidad de malagüas, para bañarse un poco desgradable porque el mar botaba cientos de ellas ya muertas obviamente, lo chevere era cuando haces mechas de malaguas con tus patas, aca algunos colores:




























Y ahi Mejia a lo lejos.








[/URL] 

Un par mas.

 

 

Ya posteare algunas fotos mas cuando regrese de viaje...hasta luego


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:lol::lol: no me digas que se tiran las malaguas a la cara........ uke:.....:lol: gracias por las fotos Yoni^^


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

Esa estrellandose su gelatinoso cuerpo sobre tu cara.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Chris_ALOR said:


> :lol::lol: *no me digas que se tiran las malaguas a la cara........ *uke:.....:lol:


Eso lo explica todo,, quien te mando a jugar asi de chibolo... ya no hay arreglo pez,,, :lol:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

UUhh que chévere un malaguazo en la cara, pero del lado de los tentáculos ...:lol:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

ahhh no me imagino como será un malaguazo en la cara...... pero conozco por patas que hacen peores cochinadas........ :lol::lol:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

jajajaj q raro jamas vi malaguas x alli...


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ no habras visto malaguas, pero tu eres un malaguero con lo del MAP en porongoche :hilarious


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Segun tengo entendido, las malaguas son muy venenosas.


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

pueden ser venenosas, en realidad la gran mayoria son urticantes


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Exacto, uno debe evitar cualquier contacto con las malaguas, así esten muertas.


----------

